# Ida cinnabarina vs. Ida costata



## anwo (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey!

Is this really a syn. or are there differences between them?! I'm confused... -.-

greetings,
Andi


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this but the plants formely known as Ida have now been moved to the genus Sudamerlycaste. :rollhappy:
As for Sudamerlycaste costata, it's been put in the cinnabarina section, along, of course, with Sudamerlycaste cinnabarina. I hope this remove your confusion. He! He! He! :evil:


----------



## anwo (Oct 21, 2010)

i know i know... but i'm always to lazy to type Sudamerlycaste.... XD (also it sonunds strange.... Ida sounds better! ;-) )


----------



## gonewild (Oct 21, 2010)

So slowly the name evolves back to Lycaste?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2010)

And then back to Maxillaria.


----------



## anwo (Oct 21, 2010)

the orchid formerly known as whateveriansis ^^


----------



## anwo (Oct 22, 2010)

okay ... kew says it's Sudamerlycaste cinnabarina AND Sudamerlycaste costata.....

but i still don't know what the difference is between them.... -.-


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2010)

I went to Dr. Henry Francis Oakley's book Ida, Lycaste and Anguloas and here's what he says about both species:

cinnabarina has larger flowers than costata and petals and sepals are thinner and longer. Flower scapes is at least 500 mm for the first and about 200 mm for the second. Both flowers have five keels on the callus but they are described as glabrous in cinnabarina and papillose in costata. Overall, cinnabarina is also a larger plant. There is also a giant form of cinnabarina that has even larger flowers than the typical species. 

Michel


----------



## anwo (Oct 22, 2010)

... I hate taxonomy! how ridicolous....

But thanks a lot Michel! )))


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2010)

I used cinnabarina var. Major to describe the flower. However the normal cinnabarina has flower segments that look similar to costata. But the plant is much bigger. Also, the hypochile forms a S curve that is not seen in costata. A good thing I have this book, otherwise I couldn't tell just looking at the flowers alone. Strongly recommend it if you decide to collect these magnificient plants.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 22, 2010)

Sudamerlycaste ? - is that mandatory?, personally I think it sucks, anybody knows who decided this ?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2010)

I guess Sudamer stands for Sud (South) America Lycaste. :wink:


----------



## gonewild (Oct 22, 2010)

Are there Lycaste other than in South America?
or is there a genera Lycaste anymore?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2010)

Central America and Mexico. For instance, Lycaste deppei and aromatica are from Mexico, cruenta, lasioglossa and skinneri are from Guatemala. But there are a few in South America like schilleriana in Colombia and macrophylla in Peru. So the separation of species is never complete geographically.


----------



## anwo (Oct 24, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I used cinnabarina var. Major to describe the flower. However the normal cinnabarina has flower segments that look similar to costata. But the plant is much bigger. Also, the hypochile forms a S curve that is not seen in costata. A good thing I have this book, otherwise I couldn't tell just looking at the flowers alone. Strongly recommend it if you decide to collect these magnificient plants.



sry! This "unread posts - thing" doesn't work very well! ;-)

of course.... I NEED this book! ;-) But i'm just a poor student.... so I could buy this book... or 5 Orchids instead.... Can't help myself... if u know what I mean! XD XD XD 

Will never have this book!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean Anwo. I've been there and I may end up there again as I grow older and if pension money runs out. You may check ebay or other sites for books. Who knows, it may come out cheap one day. 

As for this thread, what can I say? I guess there are not many people in this forum interested in lycastes.  Then again, it's a slipper forum. 

Michel


----------



## anwo (Oct 24, 2010)

tahahah XD

Yeah! I saved this book at my ebay search.... but... to find an english scientific book at ebay Germany.... same like P. sanderianum var. alba with pink dots!^^

greetings,
andi


----------



## paphreek (Oct 24, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Yes, I know what you mean Anwo. I've been there and I may end up there again as I grow older and if pension money runs out. You may check ebay or other sites for books. Who knows, it may come out cheap one day.
> 
> As for this thread, what can I say? I guess there are not many people in this forum interested in lycastes.  Then again, it's a slipper forum.
> 
> Michel



I love Lycastes. I've just never had enough room to collect many. We've added a few more now that the greenhouse is up. I still don't have skinneri or any of the wonderful large flowered hybrids, yet.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2010)

Ross, check Lycaste schilleriana in my ECOS thead on Tell me about it.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 24, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Ross, check Lycaste schilleriana in my ECOS thead on Tell me about it.



The schilleriana is impressive, but your deppei is incredible!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 25, 2010)

Apparently not - From what I've learned Sudamerlycaste is not a valid name 
and not accepted by RHS - so lets forget about it 





Shiva said:


> I'm sorry to say this but the plants formely known as Ida have now been moved to the genus Sudamerlycaste. :rollhappy:
> As for Sudamerlycaste costata, it's been put in the cinnabarina section, along, of course, with Sudamerlycaste cinnabarina. I hope this remove your confusion. He! He! He! :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 25, 2010)

paphjoint said:


> Apparently not - From what I've learned Sudamerlycaste is not a valid name
> and not accepted by RHS - so lets forget about it



Sudamerlycaste is a valid genus at the RHS, as is Ida as a synonym. I checked again by typing the grex name. That said, I too prefer to keep Ida as it takes much less space on the tag. I wouldn't bet much on the new name catching on. But don't let it keep you awake at night. :rollhappy:


----------

